# Downhiller/Freerider gesucht. Raum MZ/WI/AZ



## Freerider2106 (6. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich suche auf diesem Weg Leute die Spaß haben Downhill/Freeride zu fahren. 

Ich selbst fahre jetzt seit 3 Jahren Downhill und würde mich freuen mit ein paar Leuten zusammen zu fahren.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. Februar 2014)

Hi,

ich glaube da musst du nicht länger warten 

Schau doch mal hier, da wimmelt es nur so 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/gravity-pilots-e-v.214/

Wo wohnst du denn?

Wir sind regelmäßig im Rhein-Main Gebiet mit dem Downhiller oder Enduro unterwegs. Außerdem zu Rennen, Bikeparks, Trips, Touren und Urlauben kreuz und quer in Deutschland und Europa. Da findet sich auch immer eine Mitfahrgelegenheit.

Würd mich freuen mal zusammen ne Runde zu drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider2106 (7. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort  Dann werde ich mal auf der Seite schauen ;-)

Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren mal 2 Leute von eurer Gruppe in Saalbach-Hinterglemm kennen gelernt. Waren ziemlich cool drauf die 2. 

Ich wohne in Ingelheim. 

Klar können wir sehr gerne mal machen!


----------



## Trailtastic (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo 

Ich bin Tom und habe seit kurzem ein Endürüm und wollte hier mal Fragen ob jemand oder mehrere lust haben mir ein Paar strecken rund um Wiesbaden zu zeigen.  

Würde mich sehr freuen. 

LG Tom


----------



## Trailtastic (12. Februar 2014)

tut mir leid hier sollte das gar nicht rein XD


----------



## wallbreaker (12. Februar 2014)

Ich meld mich mal, mit meinem Downhiller....


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. Februar 2014)

Samstags wird wieder in Dirtville gefahren und Sonntags im Rheingau DH.


----------



## wallbreaker (13. Februar 2014)

Jemand Bock, bei Öffnung am übernächsten Wochenende um den 22.02. mal 'n offenen Park zu suchen?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Februar 2014)

Welcher Park hat denn offen im Moment, außer Bad Wildbad?


----------



## prof.66 (15. Februar 2014)

Event. Beerfelden



Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Samstags wird wieder in Dirtville gefahren und Sonntags im Rheingau DH.



wo genau fährt ihr den da DH ?


----------



## Freerider2106 (15. Februar 2014)

Würde mich auch interessieren welcher Park jetzt schon auf hat. Wie kann man die Strecke im Rheingau finden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Februar 2014)

Wenn ihr bock habt, dann fahren wir nächsten Sonntag mal ne runde DH im Rheingau.
Treffpunkt etc geb ich dann noch durch.

Interesse?


----------



## prof.66 (15. Februar 2014)

Freerider2106 schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren welcher Park jetzt schon auf hat. Wie kann man die Strecke im Rheingau finden?



Wie gesagt ab und an Beerfelden, die geben das aber immer recht Kurzfristig bekannt und wie oben schon erwähnt wurde hat Bad Wildbad auch auf.



Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Wenn ihr bock habt, dann fahren wir nächsten Sonntag mal ne runde DH im Rheingau.
> Treffpunkt etc geb ich dann noch durch.
> 
> Interesse?



Interesse wäre da, kannst du mir nur mal einen kleinen Anhaltspunkt geben wo das ca. stattfinden würde ? Dann könnte ich schauen
ob sich das von der Anfahrt ausgehen würde.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Februar 2014)

Von Eltville im Rheingaus aus so 10 min Fahrt


----------



## Freerider2106 (16. Februar 2014)

Interesse auf jeden Fall nur bin ich leider noch ohne Bike. Habe es leider aus Zeit gründen noch nicht geschafft mir ein neues zu kaufen..


----------



## prof.66 (16. Februar 2014)

Wann würdest du den Starten wollen ?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Februar 2014)

Ich wäre flexibel! 11 uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (16. Februar 2014)

Ich wäre dabei, wie schaut das mitem Wetter aus ?

Sollen wa da auch fahren wenn es regnet bzw. laut Wetter.com ist fürs kommenden WE regen gemeldet.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Februar 2014)

Nur wenn das Wetter passt würde ich sagen. Bei schlechtem Wetter schaffe ich was am Haus.


----------



## Kami (17. Februar 2014)

Wäre vllt am Donnerstag noch wer unterwegs? Kreuznach o.ä. würde sich ggf. anbieten, wenn das Wetter passt?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Februar 2014)

Kannst es ja auch mal hier posten: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/gravity-pilots-e-v.214/ 
ggf. kommt jemand mit (wobei die meisten Verabredungen bei uns mittlerweile im internen Forum ablaufen).


----------



## prof.66 (18. Februar 2014)

Ok wenns Wetter passt würde ich am Sonntag aufjedenfall mitkommen


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Februar 2014)

Cool!

Dann halten wir das fest.
Sonntag 11:00 Uhr DH Runde im Rheingau - ggf auch Wiesbaden (wenn das auch okay wäre?).

Treffpunkt poste ich noch. Wetterbericht checken wir noch mal am Samstag.


----------



## prof.66 (18. Februar 2014)

Ja das passt schon mit Wiesbaden, dann hoffe ich dass, das Wetter passt


----------



## dario88 (18. Februar 2014)

aus ingelheim?? wer bist du? 
komme auch aus ingelheim.. 
@wäre am sonntag mit einem kumpel im rheingau auch dabei bei gutem wetter!!
wiesbaden zur not auch.. was meint ihr zum trail? bike sauber machen am samstag wird sich kaum lohnen oder


----------



## Freerider2106 (18. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich bis Sonntag mein Bike habe bin ich auch mit dabei. Kann man zur Not auch mit einem normalem Hardtail im Rheingau fahren? Ich heiße René. Wer bist du? Vielleicht kennen wir beide uns vom sehen her :-D


----------



## dario88 (18. Februar 2014)

Dario, wohne seit 25 Jahren hier also sollte möglich sein 
Hardtail finde ich Grenzwertig falls wir den Zangen downhill fahren. Für andere waldpassagen reicht es zur Not sicherlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (18. Februar 2014)

dario88 schrieb:


> aus ingelheim?? wer bist du?
> komme auch aus ingelheim..
> @wäre am sonntag mit einem kumpel im rheingau auch dabei bei gutem wetter!!
> wiesbaden zur not auch.. was meint ihr zum trail? bike sauber machen am samstag wird sich kaum lohnen oder



Was genau meinst du "was meint ihr zum Trail" ? , ich kenne keinerlei Spots bzw. Trails im Rheingau oder in Wiesbaden,


----------



## dario88 (18. Februar 2014)

Ups, ich meinte bezüglich des Wetters,Nässe usw. Weil dann brauch ich es eh nicht sauber machen...


----------



## prof.66 (18. Februar 2014)

Ich denke das kannst du dir sparen


----------



## Freerider2106 (18. Februar 2014)

Ok, kann gut sein das wir uns schon mal über den Weg gelaufen sind. Ja mit dem Hardtail wird das wahrscheinlich sehr grenzwertig. Ich hoffe das ich morgen mein Bike bei Canyon mitnehmen kann.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute,

Ihr seid cool drauf 

Biker säubern müsst ihr für mich und das Wetter sich nicht. 

Es geht definitiv auch problemlos mit dem hartail. Wir warten immer und machen keine Rennen!
Fully /enduro / DH-Bike macht natürlich mehr Spaß 

Ich freu mich schon


----------



## prof.66 (19. Februar 2014)

Mit was für einem bike kommt ihr den ? Ich hab die Wahl zwischen 160mm oder 200mm


----------



## dario88 (19. Februar 2014)

160.. bringe noch einen kumpel mit und werde meine gopro testen die heute kommt 

treffen wir uns sonntag 10:30 an der fähre in ingelheim? @Freerider2106


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. Februar 2014)

Ich hab den Downhiller mit 20cm im Gepäck.


----------



## prof.66 (19. Februar 2014)

Alles klar, dann komm ich auch mitem DH Bike. Bin ich nicht alleine beim schieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. Februar 2014)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann komm ich auch mitem DH Bike. Bin ich nicht alleine beim schieben



Jepp, genau


----------



## wallbreaker (19. Februar 2014)

Treffpunkt ist wo?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. Februar 2014)

Von uns aus dem Verein werden am Sonntag paar Leut in Wiesbaden fahren.

Wenn ihr mit der Fähre aus Ingelheim kommt, könnt ihr mich auf der Rheingauerseite treffen und wir fahren Kolonne.
Oder fahrt ihr dann über die Brücke?


----------



## dario88 (19. Februar 2014)

ich fahre immer über die fähre und dann richtung bahnhof. von dort aus dann richtung hattenheim und dann in die weinberge hoch.
sind viele in wiesbaden? bzw. kommst du dann alleine? zur not komme ich auch nach wiesbaden wenn sich das mehr lohnt. weiss ja nicht wo du fahren willst, aber der zangen downhill ist mit sicherheit extrem aufgeweicht.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. Februar 2014)

Wenn es okay für euch ist, einigen wir uns doch für dieses mal auf Wiesbaden. Rheingau dann beim nächsten mal


----------



## dario88 (19. Februar 2014)

Dann schaue das ich n firmenwagen organisiert bekomme. Hab dann aber leider nur Platz für zwei..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. Februar 2014)

Treffen dann auch an der Fähre oder fahrt ihr über die Brücke?


----------



## dario88 (19. Februar 2014)

Dann wohl über die Brücke


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. Februar 2014)

Dann Treffen wir uns doch um 11:30 am Parkplatz "Kahle Mühle" unterhalb der Brücke nach dem Schiersteiner Kreuz, kurz vor Wiesbaden. Unter dieser Brücke gibt es einen P&R Parkplatz.


----------



## Freerider2106 (19. Februar 2014)

Alles klar machen wir es so! Dann können wir ( Dario ) um 11:00 Uhr am McDonalds in Ingelheim treffen und dann zusammen hinfahren?


----------



## prof.66 (19. Februar 2014)

Gibts da irgendwelche "Navidaten" dafür ?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. Februar 2014)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Gibts da irgendwelche "Navidaten" dafür ?



Jo, gitbs. Einfach "parkplatz kahle mühle" bei google eingeben und dann auf die Karte klicken 
Treffpunkt am größeren Teil des Parkplatzes, unter der Brückenseite Richtung Stadtmitte.


----------



## dario88 (19. Februar 2014)

passt dir das überhaupt mit wiesbaden @Freerider2106


----------



## Freerider2106 (20. Februar 2014)

Ja klar ist kein problem für mich. Muss dann mit meinem Hardtail fahren..


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. Februar 2014)

Leute, kleines Problem. Hab gerade erfahren, dass es heute umfangreiche Baumfällungen dort in Wi gab. Also doch besser Zange im Rheingau. Die ist frei 

11:30 an der Fähre?


----------



## dario88 (20. Februar 2014)

Passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (20. Februar 2014)

@Freerider2106 
10:45 an der mohle? Mc donalds ist umständlich für mich


----------



## Freerider2106 (20. Februar 2014)

Alles klar ist für mich kein problem. Dann 10:45 an der Mole. Habe einen grauen Opel Astra


----------



## prof.66 (20. Februar 2014)

ähm wo genau ist das ?


----------



## dario88 (20. Februar 2014)

Wo kommst du her?
55218 Ingelheim 
Unten an der Fähre


----------



## prof.66 (20. Februar 2014)

Ich komme aus der nähe Kaiserslautern, das ist ne gut Stunde anfahrt.

Ist das eine "gebaute" Strecke im Rheingau ? Oder quasi eine "Natur" Strecke ? Muss das abwägen ob sich das lohnt, da am Wochenende 
auch Beerfelden geöffnet hat.


----------



## dario88 (20. Februar 2014)

Wenn du fahren kannst ist es schon geil aber nix gegen beerfelden..


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. Februar 2014)

dario88 schrieb:


> Wo kommst du her?
> 55218 Ingelheim
> Unten an der Fähre


Johannisberg.
Ich würde dann auf der Rheingauer Seite warten.


----------



## dario88 (20. Februar 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Johannisberg.
> Ich würde dann auf der Rheingauer Seite warten.


ich meinte Prof


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. Februar 2014)

Bis morgen Leute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider2106 (22. Februar 2014)

Bis morgen! Habe ich ein Bock drauf!


----------



## Freerider2106 (22. Februar 2014)

Dario und ich kommen ja in Östrich-Winkel an. Wartest du dann da auf uns Sepp?


----------



## dario88 (22. Februar 2014)

Ich auch, hoffe das wird was. Hab eben noch auf die schnelle mein vivid coil eingebaut und die Feder ist etwas zu leicht
Werde bisschen Werkzeug mitbringen schätze du musst mir noch bisschen Support geben 
@Sepprheingauner


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. Februar 2014)

Ja, da warte ich dann.

Hab mir auch am Freitag neue andere Gabel eingebaut und war schon länger nicht mehr mit dem DH Bock unterwegs, also alles ganz relaxt und stressfrei angehen


----------



## Freerider2106 (22. Februar 2014)

Alles klar!


----------



## prof.66 (22. Februar 2014)

Ich komme morgen nicht, vielleicht das nächste mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (23. Februar 2014)

Wird 11 bei uns, Kollege hat seine Brille vergessen


----------



## wallbreaker (24. Februar 2014)

Gibt es jemand der kommendes Wochenende Bock auf Bad Wildbad hat, die haben wohl noch oder wieder offen..


----------



## dario88 (24. Februar 2014)

wie wo wann?


----------



## wallbreaker (24. Februar 2014)

Samstag oder Sonntag! Problem meinerseits ist, dass ich mit Downhiller vermutlich 2 Wochen runter bräuchte. Lösungsvorschlag wäre 'ne Spritbeteiligung...;-)


----------



## dario88 (25. Februar 2014)

okay, weiss noch nicht ob ich zeit habe... samstag wird das bike noch hergerichtet und sonntags fahre ich ne enduro tour mit.


----------



## prof.66 (25. Februar 2014)

Beerfelden hat wahrscheinlich auch geöffnet


----------



## wallbreaker (25. Februar 2014)

Beerfelden! Ich will, will, will....


----------



## prof.66 (25. Februar 2014)

Wie gesagt ich gehe davon aus das geöffnet ist. Das Wetter soll ja recht gut bleiben die Woche.

Wo genau kommst du den her ?


----------



## dario88 (25. Februar 2014)

auf der internetseite steht nix bisher, aber kann ja noch kommen.


----------



## prof.66 (25. Februar 2014)

JA die Kündigen das immer recht Kurzfristig an, meistens stehts auch als erstes bei Facebook drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallbreaker (25. Februar 2014)

Direkt aus Mainz komme ich, ...


----------



## dario88 (26. Februar 2014)

also wenn wir das für nächstes we planen wäre es mir recht. muss am samstag wiegesagt neue kette drauf machen und ich will mein fahrwerk im gonsenheimer wald mal ordentlich einstellen. bis dahin ist auch mein dachträger da..


----------



## prof.66 (26. Februar 2014)

wallbreaker schrieb:


> Direkt aus Mainz komme ich, ...



Hmm das etwas schlecht das liegt im Prinzip immer in der anderen Richtung in die ich fahren muss.

Am Wochenende ist Befe offen, steht nun auch auf der HP und ich muss Arbeiten ...


----------



## skanibale (5. März 2014)

Fährt jemand am Samstag nach Beerfelden? Ich fahr von Worms aus und hätte noch Platz für 1-2 Mitfahrer...


----------



## prof.66 (5. März 2014)

Ich bin am Samstag auch in beefe fahre aber ein bissel anderen weg


----------



## dario88 (6. März 2014)

fahren am sonntag, könntest du da auch @prof.66 ?


----------



## prof.66 (6. März 2014)

Nee leider nicht, sonntag ist bei mir schon anderst verplant.


----------



## Freerider2106 (19. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

hat von euch jemand Lust und Zeitam Sonntag den 30.03 in Willingen zufahren? Bekomme nächsten Donnerstag endlich mein neues Bike!


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (19. März 2014)

Ich könnte evtl !  Schreib mir mal ne PN wegen wie wann wo treff etc... ! gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spargelsofa (28. März 2014)

Guuuude, nach längerer "Bike-Abstinenz" hab ich endlich wiedern Bock. Jetzt würd ich halt gern wieder langsam anfangen "Skills"/Technik zu trainieren, allerdings weiß ich nicht wirklich wo. Irgendwelche Newbtrails (Um WI) wären halt gut ^^. Ich weiss, dass nächste Woche der Flowtrail in Stromberg wieder seine Pforten öffnet, allerdings bin ich mir diesbezüglich noch etwas unsicher (?)

Ideen oder PM's gerne gesehen 

Gruß aus Wissbaade


----------



## Freerider2106 (28. März 2014)

Gude, Stromerg dürfte auch dieses Wochenende wieder auf haben. wenn nicht wäre die andere Alternative Beerfelden. Da ist dieses Wochenende Girls Day ;-)


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. März 2014)

Kommt doch am Sonntag mit in den Rheingau, siehe GP endurothread


----------



## dario88 (28. März 2014)

stromberg öffnet erst am 1.4.


----------



## Spargelsofa (29. März 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Kommt doch am Sonntag mit in den Rheingau, siehe GP endurothread



Danke für das Angebot, aber ihr fahrt doch auch garantiert etwas Uphill, oder? Ich bin nämlich was Kondition und Antrieb (1x8) angeht, aktuell recht "schlecht" ausgestattet


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. März 2014)

@Spargelsofa 
Jepp, an diesem Sonntag als lockere Tour. Demnächst aber auch mal gerne nur bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kami (31. März 2014)

Moin!
Heute jemand in Wiesbaden unterwegs?
Steht da momentan überhaupt noch was?


----------



## MantaHai (31. März 2014)

Kami schrieb:


> Moin!
> Heute jemand in Wiesbaden unterwegs?
> Steht da momentan überhaupt noch was?


Jo der SK wurde am Samstag geflegt ;-)


----------



## Kami (31. März 2014)

Sehr cool. Wird ja jetzt auch der Legalisierung zugeführt, wie ich gerade gelesen habe. 
Hast Du vielleicht Interesse, da heute ein paar Runden zu drehen?


----------



## MantaHai (31. März 2014)

Kami schrieb:


> Moin!
> Heute jemand in Wiesbaden unterwegs?
> Steht da momentan überhaupt noch was?


Wie und wann willste fahren?


----------



## Kami (31. März 2014)

Wie? Mim Rad. 
Wann? So gegen 1400? Müsste noch fix nach Hause, mein Rad holen, dann können wir uns an der Fasanerie treffen oder so?
Wollte einfach bisschen brettern gehen und entspannt hochkurbeln.


----------



## MantaHai (31. März 2014)

Ich komm vielleicht um  3 Uhr hin, schreibs hier nochmal rein.


----------



## MantaHai (31. März 2014)

Muss ja mit der Bahn fahren.


----------



## Kami (31. März 2014)

Auch ok. Wenn nicht, schreib mir doch einfach kurz ne SMS.


----------



## Freerider2106 (31. März 2014)

Ist jemand am Samstag oder Sonntag in Stromberg oder Beerfelden unterwegs?


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (31. März 2014)

ich hab mich in willingen zwar verletzt aber ich würde mal schauen wies am So aussieht und dann entscheiden ob ich nach Stromberg fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider2106 (31. März 2014)

Ok gut


----------



## Spargelsofa (31. März 2014)

Ist jemand Donnerstag Früh in Stromberg?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. März 2014)

Kami schrieb:


> Moin!
> Heute jemand in Wiesbaden unterwegs?
> Steht da momentan überhaupt noch was?


Hast Du nen grünen Helm? 
Hab da heute nen Bike mit ner BOS gesehen.


----------



## MantaHai (31. März 2014)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hast Du nen grünen Helm?
> Hab da heute nen Bike mit ner BOS gesehen.


Dat iss der Kami :-D


----------



## wallbreaker (9. April 2014)

Hat jemand Lust diesen Samstag oder Sonntag nach Beerfelden oder Winterberg zu fahren?
Ich wohne in der Nähe vom Mainzer Hauptbahnhof.

Leider bin ich derzeit noch auf eine Mitfahrgelegenheit angewiesen, der ich Geld zum Sprit beilegen kann.


----------



## Freerider2106 (9. April 2014)

Ich wollte am Sonntag nach Beerfelden. Komme aus Ingelheim und könnte dich mitnehmen


----------



## wallbreaker (9. April 2014)

Perfekt, das machen wir!
Uhrzeit?
Treffpunkt?


----------



## Freerider2106 (10. April 2014)

Wie wäre es denn um 09:30 am Ausgang vom Hauptbahnhof wo die Parkplätze sind?


----------



## Spargelsofa (10. April 2014)

Ist Montag oder Dienstag früh jemand in Stromberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallbreaker (11. April 2014)

@Freerider2106 
Ich schreib dir eine Nachricht.


----------

